# Preposiciones iguales seguidas {a a, de de}



## Guillermogustavo

*[Regla 2.-* Este hilo se escinde de La aparición de dos "que" seguidos.—juandiego (moderador)*]*

¿Y qué ocurre con otros casos parecidos?

_No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido._

_Me refiero a a cuántos estafó._

¿Son correctas?


----------



## Maximino

A mí me parece que las frases, ‘n_o me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido_’ y ‘_me refiero a a cuántos estafó_’ son incorrectas. Las correctas son, ‘n_o me doy cuenta de dónde viene ese ruido_’ y ‘_me refiero a cuántos estafó_’. Una preposición se puede combinar con _otras_ preposiciones: _de a tres_;  _de a bordo:_ _de por sí;_ _por de pronto;_ _tras de sí_.


Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

En mi opinión, no hay nada en contra de utilizar dos preposiciones iguales consecutivas si la gramática lo exige.

Si tomamos la frase "_No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido."_ y la cambiamos con la segunda estructura: "_Me refiero a de dónde viene ese ruido_" creo que resultará claro que la preposición "de" es necesaria aquí. De la misma manera, la segunda "de" es necesaria en la frase original.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Las dobles preposiciones son necesarias en las construcciones que mencionas. Esto no quiere decir que sean enteramente correctas, porque la eufonía es también uno de los componentes del buen idioma. Como en el caso de los "que" dobles, se deberían utilizar variantes, que son muy fáciles de encontrar: No percibo de dónde viene ese ruido. Me refiero a cuántos fueron estafados por él.
Saludo


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Respecto de lo que apunta Maximino, creo que el problema con la primera frase es que _darse cuenta_ muchas veces se usa (¿incorrectamente?) omitiendo la preposición *de*. Por ejemplo: _¿Te das cuenta lo que me pides?_ 
Si uno acepta la omisión de la preposición, entonces _No me doy cuenta de dónde viene ese ruido_ podría ser correcta. _No me doy cuenta/de dónde viene ese ruido._
Con la segudna frase: _Me refiero a a cuantos estafó_, no veo manera de omitir cualquiera de las dos *a*.


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> (¿incorrectamente?)


Sí, es incorrecto omitir la preposición "de" en "darse cuenta de ...". Es "queísmo".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

La RAE introduce tantos cambios, que uno nunca está seguro... Entonces, por lo que apunta Peterdg, no hay más remedio que decir _No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido._ O, en todo caso, idear una frase equivalente.


----------



## Pixidio

Me desconciertan. ¿De dónde sacan que esas preposiciones son necesarias? y de que no hay más remedio que hablar esperpénticamente para encajar con la normativa de la RAE. Perdón por no citar los mensajes correspondientes pero son pocos así que no hay problemas en identificarlos. 

Yo pienso que en ambas la duplicación de la preposición es innecesaria.


----------



## jordi picarol

En todo caso, lo que es incorrecto es el "de" en tu frase:...y "de" que no hay más remedio...


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión, no hay nada en contra de utilizar dos preposiciones iguales consecutivas si la gramática lo exige.
> 
> Si tomamos la frase "_No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido."_ y la cambiamos con la segunda estructura: "_Me refiero a de dónde viene ese ruido_" creo que resultará claro que la preposición "de" es necesaria aquí. De la misma manera, la segunda "de" es necesaria en la frase original.



Hola, Peterdg y a los demás.

De acuerdo.

Un complemento de régimen verbal cuyo sintagma nominal se resuelva mediante una subordinada de relativo sustantivada puede dar origen a una secuencia de repetición de la misma preposición, de la misma manera que también puede dar origen a una secuencia de dos diferentes.

_No me doy cuenta de *de dónde* viene ese ruido_. —> Darse cuenta de [algo]; algo = (el lugar) de donde viene ese ruido.
_No me doy cuenta de *por dónde* sale ese ruido_. —> Darse cuenta de [algo]; algo = (el lugar) por donde sale ese ruido.

_Hablamos de *de quien* hablé anoche_. —> Hablar de [alguien]; alguien = (la persona) de quien hablé anoche.
_Hablamos de *con quien* cené anoche_. —> Hablar de [alguien]; alguien = (la persona) con quien cené anoche.


----------



## Pixidio

jordi picarol said:


> En todo caso, lo que es incorrecto es el "de" en tu frase:...y "de" que no hay más remedio...



Mirá vos, yo lo uso así desde que sé hablar. ¿Quién dice que incorrecto?



> Un complemento de régimen verbal cuyo sintagma nominal se resuelva mediante una subordinada de relativo sustantivada puede dar origen a una secuencia de repetición de la misma preposición, de la misma manera que también puede dar origen a una secuencia de dos diferentes.
> No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido





> . —> Darse cuenta de [algo]; algo = (el lugar) de donde viene ese ruido.
> No me doy cuenta de por dónde sale ese ruido. —> Darse cuenta de [algo]; algo = (el lugar) por donde sale ese ruido.
> 
> Hablamos de de quien hablé anoche. —> Hablar de [alguien]; alguien = (la persona) de quien hablé anoche.
> Hablamos de con quien cené anoche. —> Hablar de [alguien]; alguien = (la persona) con quien cené anoche.



¿Qué demostrás con esto? Digo, porque eso lo sabemos todos. ¿La existencia de esas posibilidades habilitan "no me doy cuenta de de dónde"?​Sigo sin ver la horrible duplicación que motiva el hilo. ¿Siempre tienen esta costumbre de contestar yéndose por la tangente? Hasta ahora la respuesta más satisfactoria ha sido la número 4, aunque sigo sin entender porqué son necesarias pero al menos responde concisamente. Jordi, te agradezco profundamente tu aclaración magistral.


----------



## jordi picarol

Bueno Pixidio, no hay de qué. Sobre el dequeísmo no puedo hacer ninguna aclaración mejor de las que ya existen. Pero estoy casi seguro "de que" las personas que hacen la "horrible duplicación" que motiva el hilo también "lo usan así desde que saben hablar". Si ese argumento sirve para justificar el uso, tiene que servir para todos.


----------



## Pixidio

jordi picarol said:


> Bueno Pixidio, no hay de qué. Sobre el dequeísmo no puedo hacer ninguna aclaración mejor de las que ya existen. Pero estoy casi seguro "de que" las personas que hacen la "horrible duplicación" que motiva el hilo también "lo usan así desde que saben hablar". Si ese argumento sirve para justificar el uso, tiene que servir para todos.



El que aportó alguidez acá fuiste vos. Dejando de lado eso, simplemente pregunté esto:
_"No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido" 
__Me refiero a a cuántos estafó._Creo que nadie lo usa así, al menos no en Latinoamérica. Muchos coinciden en que es la segunda preposición es necesaria; ¿para qué y por qué?, no me importan todas las otras frases que pusieron y de que cambiándola queda en evidencia que la preposición y blablablá. En esa frase, duplicar la de es necesaria -yo creo que no-, en algún lado hablan así -les ruego que me digan porque estoy empezando a pensar que soy un ignorante-, si hay alguien que me asegure que esa es una construcción natural en su zona (no que me diga "yo uso dos preposiciones juntas", porque yo también las uso y todos sabemos que son necesarias) dejo de lado mi obstinación. 
Entiendo el argumento de Guillermo de decir "me doy cuenta de" + "de dónde" y la conclusión es un tanto aritmética pero semanticamente: esa segunda preposición aporta algo al mensaje? Yo creo que el sentido de las dos de viene dado por la primera, dejando a la otra sin mucho valor más que el sintáctico (que ya lo han notado previamente). 
Permítanme cambiar la pregunta: alguien utiliza usualmente o le parece natural la frase "no me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido" o "me refiero a a cuántos". Respuesta por sí o por no. Buscando en Google las únicas referencias que encuentro para ambas frases es esta página, podría alguien explicarme esa falta de representatividad en la web de un uso legítimo. 
En fin, son frases inventadas para mí -cuanto menos forzadas-, que más allá de cualquier consideración teórica que se pueda hacer a su respecto, no son muy idiomáticas que digamos.


----------



## Pixidio

*[...]*

Vos todavía no me has dado los motivos que legitiman tu "no me doy cuanta de de dónde" o " me refiero a a". 
Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Pixidio said:


> ¿Qué demostrás con esto? *Digo, porque eso lo sabemos todos*. ¿La existencia de esas posibilidades habilitan "no me doy cuenta de de dónde"?
> Sigo sin ver la horrible duplicación que motiva el hilo. ¿Siempre tienen esta costumbre de contestar yéndose por la tangente? Hasta ahora la respuesta más satisfactoria ha sido la número 4, *aunque sigo sin entender porqué son necesarias* pero al menos responde concisamente. Jordi, te agradezco profundamente tu aclaración magistral.



Hola, Pixidio.

No me he salido por ninguna tangente, al contrario: me he limitado a responder estrictamente a la pregunta inicial del hilo al respecto de su corrección. Con la breve explicación en dos líneas del contexto en el que se da y el desarrollo de dos ejemplos, lo que intentaba explicar es como se genera y justifica gramaticalmente esa repetición.

Juzgar la sonoridad de una construcción una cuestión de gusto personal, no gramatical. Cualquier norma o o fuerte recomendación basada en motivos de eufonía sería mucho más criticable que las basadas en cuestiones meramente gramaticales: supondría intentar imponer gustos ¿no? Comprendo que haya gente a la que le suene mal, extraña o lo que sea e intenten evitarla, aunque convendría que fuera a través de algún giro en vez de la simple omisión de una de ellas porque esto sí sería criticable desde el punto de vista gramatical. Una solución sencilla pasa por incluirle un antecedente poco específico al relativo: _del *sitio *de donde sale; de la *persona *de quien hablé_.

A mi particularmente no me molesta la repetición de preposiciones ni la que se debate en el hilo del que se deriva éste (_que que_) y de hecho emplearlas demuestra captar bien los matices gramaticales de los sintagmas que componen el mensaje, lo que tiene su aquél.


----------



## Pixidio

juandiego said:


> Hola, Pixido.
> 
> No me he salido por ninguna tangente, al contrario: me he limitado a responder estrictamente a la pregunta inicial del hilo al respecto de su corrección. Con la breve explicación en dos líneas del contexto en el que se da y el desarrollo de dos ejemplos, lo que intentaba explicar es como se genera y justifica gramaticalmente esa repetición.
> 
> Juzgar la sonoridad de una construcción una cuestión de gusto personal, no gramatical. Cualquier norma o o fuerte recomendación basada en motivos de eufonía sería mucho más criticable que las basadas en cuestiones meramente gramaticales: supondría intentar imponer gustos ¿no? Comprendo que haya gente a la que le suene mal, extraña o lo que sea e intenten evitarla, aunque convendría que fuera a través de algún giro en vez de la simple omisión de una de ellas porque esto sí sería criticable desde el punto de vista gramatical. Una solución sencilla pasa por incluirle un antecedente poco específico al relativo: _del *sitio *de donde sale; de la *persona *de quien hablé_.
> 
> A mi particularmente no me molesta la repetición de preposiciones ni la que se debate en el hilo del que se deriva éste (_que que_) y de hecho emplearlas demuestra captar bien los matices gramaticales de los sintagmas que componen el mensaje, lo que tiene su aquél.




Te entiendo lo que decís. Lo que yo estoy planteando es que la gramática no justifica plenamente una construcción. No se puede decir que son correctas porque -hasta ahora- nadie ha dicho que se usen. No pasan de ser elucubraciones y hasta un poco engañosas al decir que  la gramaticalidad garantiza la corrección de algo. Dije que eran frases horribles y lo sigo sosteniendo pero no es por eso que las dos por inválidas sino -y simplemente- porque *nadie las usaría*.


----------



## juandiego

Pixidio said:


> Te entiendo perfectamente lo que decís; lo que yo estoy planteando desde hace bastantes post es que la gramática no justifica plenamente una construcción. No me podés decir que son correctas porque -hasta ahora- nadie ha dicho que se usen. No pasan de ser elucubraciones y hasta un poco engañosas al decir que  la gramaticalidad garantiza la corrección de algo. Dije que eran frases horribles y lo sigo sosteniendo pero no es por eso que las dos por inválidas sino -y simplemente- por que *nadie las usaría*.


Bueno, yo las utilizo y te aseguro que otra gente también. La del otro hilo, la de los _que_, no es una cosa excepcional oírla, incluso a gente que no saben de gramática (puede que esta necesidad se perciba más fácilmente).

Podría ocurrir, y por ahí tienes tu parte de razón, que la necesidad gramatical de repetirlas pase desapercibida —a uno siempre le va a extrañar esa situación— y, después de todo, el otro se va a enterar de lo que quieres decir. Pero si uno cae en que está plenamente justificado repetirlas, ¿qué debe hacer?, ¿no utilizarlas porque hay gente a la que no le gusta como suena?. Sería peor.

En cuanto a lo que comentabas sobre la semántica de las preposiciones, ahí si estás equivocado; cada una puede responder a un valor semántico diferente:
_Darse cuenta *de*_: el *de *tiene valor de indicar asunto o materia; _*de *dónde viene..._: el *de *denota origen (desde). [Ver DRAE (de)]

Me parece haber leído en el DPD que el único caso en el que se puede prescindir de una de ellas es cuando tienen exactamente el mismo valor semántico, como por ejemplo el que puse antes: _Hablamos de *de quien* hablé anoche_. Voy a ver si lo encuentro porque tengo mis dudas.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Un tema interesante. Solo algunas ideas.

Si las preposiciones son distintas, yo también pienso que es normal y correcto dejarlas tal cual. Siempre que no se mezclen las cosas, claro. Por ejemplo: *_Ayer conocí a de quien hablabas_. En esta relativa esa secuencia de preposiciones es incorrecta.

Pero creo que es  bastante raro repetir la preposición cuando tenemos la misma preposición en la principal y la subordinada. Un ejemplo que se me ocurre ahora mismo en el que se solapan las preposiciones: _Hablamos de lo que hablaban ellos ayer_. Esto ocurre principalmente cuando se repite el verbo (_hablar_ en este caso).

Y, otro ejemplo. No creo que sería correcto decir: *_Eso depende de de quién venga contigo_. Se podría decir: _Eso depende de quién (sea la persona que) venga contigo_.

Saludos.


----------



## tusi

Es cierto que suenan raro y probablemente las evitaría:
Hablar de de... es fácil evitarla cambiando la primera preposición por "sobre". En la red abundan los ejemplos (correctos e incorrectos, claro está) del uso de "hablamos sobre de": Sería correcto decir "Hablamos sobre de qué color eran las flores" e incorrecto sería *"hablamos sobre de películas".

En el otro caso creo que sería más difícil evitar la repetición, habría que cambiar la frase.

 En todo caso, lo que sospecho es que si no me quedara más remedio que usarlo haría un cambio en la modulación de la voz para que suene distinto un de y el siguiente, como haría por ejemplo con un título que comience con "De":

Hablamos de _De aquí a la eternidad_.

¿O aquí también evitarías el uso de un "de" para que no suene raro?

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

En el DPD yo no he encontrado nada, aunque tampoco es que haya buscado con mucho ahínco. En la NGLE hay bastante información que se da en varios apartados, así es que solo cito y resumo parte.

En el apartado 43.8p se dice: "Tiende a evitarse la repetición de la preposición cuando coinciden la elegida por el predicado principal y la seleccionada por el predicado de la subordinada". Da como incorrectas construcciones como, por ejemplo, *_Eso depende de de quién quieras hablar_, "aunque contengan dos preposiciones justificadas sintácticamente". Continúa diciendo que "en las relativas correspondientes se solapan las dos preposiciones, en especial si coinciden los respectivos verbos (_El uno siempre hablaba de lo que hablaba el otro_)" y que "en las subordinadas interrogativas paralelas se suele evitar el solapamiento si el registro es formal, aunque no resulte infrecuente en la lengua conversacional: _Fue terrible darme cuenta de qué manera habían sido asesinadas y sepultadas más de cien personas_ (Cortázar, _Glenda_)".

Pero se dice que no es recomendable en este caso elidir una de las preposiciones ni superponer las dos preposiciones en una sola, sino "elegir un grupo nominal que contenga una relativa con antecedente expreso, como en _Eso depende de quién sea la persona de quien quieras hablar_ o (en la reformulación del ejemplo de Cortázar) _Fue terrible darme cuenta de cuál fue la manera en que habían sido asesinadas_ ...".

Del apartado 44.7 u: "Se suele omitir una de las dos preposiciones cuando son idénticas y concurren en los contextos descritos. También cabe hablar en estos casos de superposición, traslape o solapamiento de preposiciones. El proceso es sistemático cuando ambas introducen complementos directos o indirectos, como en _Uno castigaba a quien el otro perdonaba_ (no *... _a a quien el otro perdonaba_) o en _Entiendo que mintió usted para defender al hombre que asesinó a quien usted llama su amigo_ (Ruiz Zafón,_ Sombra_), donde tampoco se podría decir *_... a a quien usted llama su amigo_. [...]".

Antes se había hablado de la concurrencia de preposiciones en las relativas libres o semilibres. 

Y paro aquí, ya que esto se está haciendo muy largo.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Si las preposiciones son distintas, yo también pienso que es normal y correcto dejarlas tal cual. Siempre que no se mezclen las cosas, claro. Por ejemplo: *1* *_Ayer conocí a de quien hablabas_. En esta relativa esa secuencia de preposiciones es incorrecta.
> 
> Pero creo que es  bastante raro repetir la preposición cuando tenemos la misma preposición en la principal y la subordinada. Un ejemplo que se me ocurre ahora mismo en el que se solapan las preposiciones: *2* _Hablamos de lo que hablaban ellos ayer_. Esto ocurre principalmente cuando se repite el verbo (_hablar_ en este caso).
> 
> Y, otro ejemplo. No creo que sería correcto decir: *3* *_Eso depende de de quién venga contigo_. Se podría decir: _Eso depende de quién (sea la persona que) venga contigo_.


Hola, Blasita.

¿Por qué es incorrecta la oración 1? Yo lo veo como _Ayer conocí a (la persona) de quien (tú) hablabas anteayer_; en la principal se introduce un objeto directo de persona y en la subordinada el relativo es un complemento de régimen. ¿Cuál sería tu opción correcta?

En la oración 3 sería incorrecta una preposición en la subordinada porque el relativo es su sujeto y éste no puede llevarla. [Corrección] Por alguna razón vi de otra forma la 2. La trato después.



blasita said:


> En el DPD yo no he encontrado nada, aunque tampoco es que haya buscado con mucho ahínco. En la NGLE hay bastante información que se da en varios apartados, así es que solo cito y resumo parte.
> 
> En el apartado 43.8p se dice: "Tiende a evitarse la repetición de la preposición cuando coinciden la elegida por el predicado principal y la seleccionada por el predicado de la subordinada". Da como incorrectas construcciones como, por ejemplo, *_Eso depende de de quién quieras hablar_, "aunque contengan dos preposiciones justificadas sintácticamente". Continúa diciendo que "en las relativas correspondientes se solapan las dos preposiciones, en especial si coinciden los respectivos verbos (_El uno siempre hablaba de lo que hablaba el otro_)" y que "en las subordinadas interrogativas paralelas se suele evitar el solapamiento si el registro es formal, aunque no resulte infrecuente en la lengua conversacional: _Fue terrible darme cuenta de qué manera habían sido asesinadas y sepultadas más de cien personas_ (Cortázar, _Glenda_)".
> 
> Pero se dice que no es recomendable en este caso elidir una de las preposiciones ni superponer las dos preposiciones en una sola, sino "elegir un grupo nominal que contenga una relativa con antecedente expreso, como en _Eso depende de quién sea la persona de quien quieras hablar_ o (en la reformulación del ejemplo de Cortázar) _Fue terrible darme cuenta de cuál fue la manera en que habían sido asesinadas_ ...".


Bastante oscuro y contradictorio todo, la verdad.

El _"tiende a evitarse"_ está en la línea de como se expresa la RAE ahora; me vale pese a lo que se dice al principio del segundo párrafo, pero lo de "_incorrecto aunque esté justificado gramaticalmente"_ es ir bastante lejos y me parece una postura muy extraña; ¿lo dice tal cual?


----------



## juandiego

Una curiosidad a este respecto de la oración que puse antes como ejemplo:
_Hablamos de de quien/quién hablábamos ayer_.

Aquí veo bien omitir un _de _si la subordinada representa a una persona consabida que así se define (_quien_ no interrogativo): ambos _de _responden al mismo valor sintáctico introductor del complemento de régimen y semánticamente apuntan al mismo referente, pero no creo que se deba omitir si la subordinada representa una cuestión, si el tema del que hablamos ahora es _¿de quién hablábamos ayer? _(_quién _interrogativo) porque entonces ya no hay correferencia semántica.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Juan:

"Ayer conocí a (la persona) de quien (tú) hablabas anteayer". A mí me parece que mi opinión puede estar en consonancia con lo que dice la NGLE de que tendría que haber un antecedente expreso en este tipo de oraciones. Es decir, sí diría: "Conocí a la persona de quien ...", pero no "Conocí a de quien ...". ¿Qué te parece?

Con respecto a la cita de la NGLE. Es textual todo lo que he puesto entre comillas y tampoco he añadido ninguna interpretación personal todavía. Usa "sintácticamente" y lo dice exactamente así: 





> Se rechazan, pues, construcciones como *_Eso depende de de quién quieras hablar_, aunque contengan dos preposiciones justificadas sintácticamente: la elegida por _depender _y la seleccionada por _hablar_.


 Y, al final del apartado: 





> Para sustituir la opción inviable *_Eso depende de de quién quieras hablar_, no se considera recomendable superponer las dos preposiciones en una sola o elidir una de ellas (_Eso depende de quién quieras hablar_).



Tengo que decir que son unos apartados que voy a tener que leer más detenidamente. En general, a mí me parece un poco lioso o poco claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Ay, perdón, que se me ha olvidado citar.

Del apartado 44.7r: 





> Son algo más complejas las relativas libres o semilibres en las que tiene lugar la concurrencia de dos preposiciones: la que corresponde al predicado principal y la que aporta el subordinado. Esta concurrencia da lugar en muchos casos a oraciones de relativo anómalas: *_No se deben dar tantas facilidades a de quien uno no se puede fiar_; *_Conocí finalmente a de quien me diste tan buenas referencias_; [...] En la pauta más común, la relativa lleva su propio antecedente, de forma que se evita esa confluencia de preposiciones: *_No se deben dar tantas facilidades a __alguien de__ quien uno no se puede fiar_; *_Conocí finalmente a la persona de quien me diste tan buenas referencias_; [...]


----------



## juandiego

Gracias, blasita.

No comparto ni entiendo la postura de la RAE a este respecto. Tan tolerante, poco taxativa y voluble ella para ciertas cosas, le cuesta a uno aceptar que muestre tal rechazo a algo plenamente justificado gramaticalmente como ella misma reconoce. Me parece bastante más lógica la postura que mantiene, ¿o mantenía?, en el DPD al respecto de secuencias de dos _que _seguidos (comparativo + subjunción sustantiva, p. ej.): es impecable, pero al que le moleste, que le dé un giro. 

La oración con subordinada de relativo sin antecedente expreso que califica de anómala, si bien atípica, me parece resuelta con una técnica gramatical impecable que, además, denota una perfecta comprensión de los valores sintácticos de los sintagmas que se entrelazan entre principal y subordinada y favorece la economía del lenguaje. ¿Por qué apoyarse necesariamente en un antecedente prescindible?, ¿por qué muchas elisiones son aceptables (_el de mi casa_) y la de este antecedente no? ¿cuál es el problema de que aparezcan dos preposiciones seguidas en estas construcciones si pueden darse en otras (_salió de entre la multitud_)?

El tema merece una consulta. ¿Te animas Blasita?


----------



## blasita

Vale, Juan, lo intentamos. Preparo la consulta y el lunes, que es el primer día que se puede, la envío. Copiaré la respuesta en cuanto la tenga. Un saludito.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Vale, Juan, lo intentamos. Preparo la consulta y el lunes, que es el primer día que se puede, la envío. Copiaré la respuesta en cuanto la tenga. Un saludito.


Muchas gracias, blasita.

Si entiendo bien su criterio, el problema trasciende los casos de preposiciones coincidentes y directamente se rechaza cualquier secuencia de preposiciones que se den en estas circunstancias de diferente rección de preposición de la principal y la construcción de relativo subordinante si ésta no tiene antecedente expreso:
_Dale el dinero a con el que así lo hayas pactado.
No voy a hablar de con quién/quien me acueste/acuesto.
Acabo de ver a de quien estuvimos hablando ayer._


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo. No, no es que condenen toda secuencia de preposiciones, es solo algunas. Mi problema está en entender cuáles exactamente y por qué ponen asteriscos para dar como incorrectas determinadas oraciones para luego matizar.

Entiendo que tu segunda oración (_No voy a a hablar de con quién/quien me acuesto_) es perfecta. Si se interpreta como interrogativa indirecta, la preposición+partícula interrogativa es de lo más normal. Como relativa, creo recordar haber leído esta mañana que las aceptan cuando es _de_ la preposición que no pertenece a la relativa. En fin, que saco la conclusión de que la darían por válida con _quien_. Aunque siempre parece que prefieren las interrogativas y las relativas con antecedente expreso.

Las otras dos que das son ejemplos en donde yo veo el problema de omitir el antecedente. Y como comentario aparte, me suenan mal.

A ver qué opinas. Pero tengo que leer todos los apartados cuando llegue a casa. Y, a ver si algún otro compañero también lo ha leído ya y nos ofrece también su opinión.


----------



## amanarma

Hola, yo también creo que es rizar el rizo la repetición y también me parece "irreal" la formación de tales frases. (el "de" y la "a")

una duda extra *Blasita *"No creo que sería correcto decir: *_Eso depende de de quién venga contigo."

_ese condicional: ¿no es incorrecto?

un saludo


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Entiendo que tu segunda oración (_No voy a a hablar de con quién/quien me acuesto_) es perfecta. Si se interpreta como interrogativa indirecta, la preposición+partícula interrogativa es de lo más normal. Como relativa, creo recordar haber leído esta mañana que las aceptan cuando es _de_ la preposición que no pertenece a la relativa. En fin, que saco la conclusión de que la darían por válida con _quien_. Aunque siempre parece que prefieren las interrogativas y las relativas con antecedente expreso.


Eliminemos entonces el carácter interrogativo: _No voy a hablar de con quien me acuesto_ (de mi actual compañera). Ésta me suena igual de bien.
Veo que te suenan mal las que la subordinada tiene de función de OD u OI de la principal. A mí también me suenan menos, pero no mal. Mira a ver si esto tuviera que ver.


----------



## blasita

No sé, Juan. A mí lo que me suena muy mal es esa combinación en esas relativas libres y semilibres sin antecedente expreso. Vamos a ver si ahora puedo resumir brevemente un poco todo, aunque es probable que me deje algo. Cuento con vuestra ayuda para corregir algo si fuera necesario o ampliar información.

Cuando las preposiciones son distintas en principio no hay problema. Sí lo hay con algunas relativas libres y semilibres. Hay que aclarar lo que son primero. Ambas son relativas sin antecedente expreso. En una relativa libre el antecedente se expresa semánticamente pero no sintácticamente (ej. _Quien dice eso miente_) y en la semilibre hay un determinante que hace referencia a la clase de individuos expresada por el grupo nominal (ej. _El que diga eso miente_).

Ahora bien, hay alguna excepción. Aquí está lo que mencioné de esas relativas con el _de_. Y cito (44.7s): 





> Se obtiene a veces la concurrencia de dos preposiciones en las relativas que se analizan, en particular cuando la preposición externa a la relativa es _de_. El contexto puede ser el mismo de una interrogativa directa, como sucede en _Eso depende de en lo que pueda usted ayudarme a mí_ (Ruiz Zafón, _Sombra_). En esta opción es mucho más frecuente la variante interrogativa: _Eso depende de en qué pueda usted ayudarme_ _a mí_ (43.8o), o la relativa con antecedente expreso: _Eso depende de aquello en lo que pueda usted ayudarme a mí_. La lengua clásica ofrece numerosos testimonios de esta construcción sin antecedente expreso cuando la preposición es _de_. Esta pauta es característica de las construcciones comparativas, como en _Sufra y calle el que se atreve a más de a lo que sus fuerzas le prometen_ (Cervantes, _Quijote I_).


Después dice que también aparece ocasionalmente en la lengua contemporánea, especialmente en algunos complementos preposicionales no restringidos.

Pasando al caso de la concurrencia de dos preposiciones idénticas. Usa "se suele omitir", "tiende a evitarse la preposición" y similares. Aquí es donde yo tengo problema. Si no se me ha pasado nada, no he podido encontrar ni un solo caso en donde no se dé como incorrecto. Me pregunto por qué dicen lo anterior si no es para cubrirse de que haya un posible caso en el que la repetición de la misma preposición sea válida. Pero esto a mí no me vale porque me parece confuso.

Tu otra oración: _Hablamos de de quien hablábamos ayer_. Según entiendo, la RAE la considera incorrecta.

Aunque ya cité de otro apartado, en el 44.7u se dice: 





> Si el verbo del predicado principal coincide con el de la subordinada, y también lo hace la preposición que corresponde a su régimen, se produce igualmente el solapamiento o traslape al que se alude, como en _Piensa por un momento en lo que yo estoy pensando_ (no * _... en en lo que yo estoy pensando_), o en estos ejemplos:
> 
> Es capaz de preparar unos guisos majestuosos, cuya caricia a las tripas parecía imposible por venir de quien venía (Ayerra, _Lucha_); [...]y siempre, hable de lo que hable, el corazón se le va (_ABC Cultural_ 14/5/1996); [...]







amanarma said:


> una duda extra *Blasita *"No creo que sería correcto decir: *_Eso depende de de quién venga contigo." _
> ese condicional: ¿no es incorrecto?


Hola. No me parece que sea normativo. El subjuntivo sería lo propio y además lo que yo usaría. Fue un lapsus ya que intento escribir siempre con la norma en la mano en los foros. Pero decir que, al mismo tiempo, me sonaría bien usar _creo que no _+ condicional, o incluso no mal emplear un _no creo que_ + condicional en determinados casos y contextos. Te agradezco mucho el comentario. Recomiendo leer este hilo, que es muy interesante, y si lo estimas oportuno seguir la conversación en aquel otro hilo (se puede comentar o preguntar en español). Un saludo.


----------



## amanarma

gracias *Blasita*:
la frase negativa variando la posición del "no" también a mí me parece buena; es que en el norte el buen uso de los condicionales a veces es un "problema".
miraré el hilo.
saludos


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Tu otra oración: _Hablamos de de quien hablábamos ayer_. Según entiendo, la RAE la considera incorrecta.
> 
> Aunque ya cité de otro apartado, en el 44.7u se dice:
> 
> 
> 
> Si el verbo del predicado principal coincide con el de la subordinada, y también lo hace la preposición que corresponde a su régimen, se produce igualmente el solapamiento o traslape al que se alude, como en _Piensa por un momento en lo que yo estoy pensando (no * ... en en lo que yo estoy pensando), o en estos ejemplos:
> 
> Es capaz de preparar unos guisos majestuosos, cuya caricia a las tripas parecía imposible por venir de quien venía (Ayerra, Lucha); [...]y siempre, hable de lo que hable, el corazón se le va (ABC Cultural 14/5/1996); [...]_
Click to expand...

Hola de nuevo, Blasita.

Gracias por aclarar lo de libre y semilibre, no sabía lo que eran.

Estoy de acuerdo en el caso no interrogativo del relativo:
_Hablamos de [Fulanito] + Ayer hablábamos de [Fulanito] => Hablamos de quien hablábamos ayer_. Aquí la correferencia es total, el _de _responde al mismo valor introductor en complemento de régimen, semánticamente denota asunto o materia e introduce al mismo referente: _Fulanito _es el referente nominal del complemento de régimen de la principal y es el referente (antecedente no expreso) del pronombre relativo, _Fulanito _es a la vez solución de la subordinada y del pronombre relativo.

No me parece pertinente en el caso interrogativo porque el mensaje se oscurece, queda bastante más claro con la duplicación, en mi opinión:
_Hablamos de [esto]; [esto] = ¿De quién hablábamos ayer? => Hablamos de de quién hablábamos ayer_. Aquí ya no hay correferencia semántica: el referente nominal del complemento de régimen de la principal es toda la subordinada, el asunto del que hablamos, pero el referente del pronombre relativo no puede ser toda la subordinada sino, obviamente, una persona; la subordinada y el referente pronominal no son lo mismo.

No sé si entiendes la explicación y si estás de acuerdo con que en este caso la duplicación mejora la claridad de ese mensaje.

No me había atrevido aún a lidiar con la otra frase de este hilo, _Me refiero a a cuántos estafó_, porque no terminaba de verla clara. Entendía que si la subordinada representaba algo equivalente a _todos los estafados por él_, la duplicación no me parecía necesaria (_Me refiero a cuantos estafó_). Ahora, de forma similar al caso anterior, entiendo que conviene duplicarla en caso de que el asunto al que me refiero sea _¿a qué número de personas estafó? (Me refiero a a cuántos estafó)._


----------



## blasita

Muy interesante, Juan. Gracias. Sí, se entiende muy bien y estoy de acuerdo en que el mensaje es más claro. Pero lo que ocurre es que esa repetición de la preposición me suena torpe y no creo que se usara así normalmente. Se expresaría el antecedente o se formularía de otra forma.

También yo había intentado evitar hablar de la oración _Me refiero a a cuántos estafó_ y se la iba a plantear directamente a la RAE. Se me había ocurrido lo mismo que a ti, pero no lo vi claro y no comenté sobre ello. Lo cierto es que no la calificaría de incorrecta, pero la cacofonía y demás hacen que piense que no es recomendable. Tengo que decir que creo que no la usaría así ni por escrito.


----------



## Rondivu

La única forma que se me ocurre para utilizar "me refiero a a cuántos estafó"  en conversación (yo tampoco la utilizaría por escrito), sería haciendo una pausa. 

Me refiero a [...] a cuántos estafó.


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
Creo que es fácil estar de acuerdo con *rondivu*, la repetición o la concatenación de preposiciones al hablar resulta natural. En esta frase:
_
Acabo de ver a... de quien estuvimos hablando ayer.​
_Te imaginas que los interlocutores han mirado a su alrededor previamente; o que tal vez quien habla cambia el tono cuando expresa "de quien hablábamos ayer". 

_Dale el dinero a con el que así lo hayas pactado.

No voy a hablar de con quién me acuesto.
_​
Aunque estos ejemplos me parecen buenos, (con y sin tilde en _quien_) cuando se trata de repetir la misma preposición de forma escrita, algunas resultan como poco chocantes.
​
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Las vocales /a/ /a/ sí se fundirían en una conversación normal. Está claro que la única forma de que sonaran esas dos aes sería haciendo una breve pausa.

En los otros casos (con preposiciones distintas) no se produce fusión alguna. Pero es que, volviendo al tema de la gramática, yo tengo muchas dudas acerca de la gramaticalidad de oraciones como _Acabo de ver a de quien estuvimos hablando ayer_.  Además, yo no las usaría normalmente así porque no me suenan bien. Claro que, creo que hay que tener en cuenta también que, en conversación, se pueden llegar a omitir a veces antecedentes y demás por distintas causas.


----------



## amanarma

Sí, correctas o no, a mí también me resultan extrañas y chocantes al oído; algunas parecen sacadas del manual del español marciano. 
Cuando decía que: 
_Acabo de ver a... de quien estuvimos hablando ayer.
_ 
Resulta (más) natural al hablar,  me refería a que se puede escuchar, como señalabas *Blasita*, porque en el habla se producen omisiones y sobreentendidos que son difíciles de reproducir por escrito (ateniéndose a la corrección gramatical y no echando mano de acotaciones). 
Sin querer desmerecer al resto, *Juandiego* y *Blasita*: me han resultado muy interesantes vuestras aportaciones.

saludos.


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo a todos:

Preparé una consulta extensa y meditada sobre este tema y se la presenté a la RAE. Me pareció importante incluir todas las cuestiones que surgieron en esta conversación. Para mayor claridad, la dividí en dos apartados: la repetición de la preposición y los casos especiales en las relativas libres y semilibres e interrogativas indirectas.

Además, aporté los siguientes ejemplos:

-"No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido".
-"Me refiero a a cuantos/cuántos estafó".
-"Hablamos de de quién hablábamos ayer". 
-"Acabo de ver a de quien estuvimos hablando ayer".

Expuse mis dudas en concreto con cada uno y cité la parte de la NGLE que yo creía correspondiente a cada caso. Pedí que me dijeran si eran correctos o incorrectos, con una breve explicación gramatical de su corrección o incorrección.

Cité varios apartados en los que aparecen frases como "se suele", "tiende a", etc. y pregunté en qué caso/s en concreto la repetición contigua de una misma preposición (especialmente _de de_ y_ a a_) sería correcta o aceptable, ya que no había sido capaz de encontrar ningún caso en la NGLE. Les rogué me dieran una norma clara y unos ejemplos. 

Comparto la respuesta de la RAE: 





> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente no podemos añadir más información a la que recoge la _Nueva gramática_ académica, aunque nos parece que en lo que respecta a las dos cuestiones que usted plantea la postura de la obra académica está suficientemente clara y sus explicaciones son realmente prolijas, tanto que difícilmente se puede añadir más sobre dichas materias en concreto. Resumiendo, por tanto, lo que recoge la _NGRALE_, se podría decir que desde el punto de vista normativo de nuestro idioma se considera rechazable, y por tanto lo mejor es evitarlaen todos los casos, la repetición contigua de una misma preposición, incluso aunque la construcción contenga dos preposiciones justificadas sintácticamente.
> 
> Por otra parte, en lo que respecta a la suma de dos preposiciones distintas, existen contextos en los que este fenómeno resulta más aceptable, como ocurre, por ejemplo, en las oraciones interrogativas indirectas _(Todo depende de en quién estás pensando)_, y especialmente cuando la preposición que va en primer lugar es de. Para aquellos casos dudosos o directamente inaceptables, le recomendamos la consulta de los párrafos 44.7r y ss. de la _NGRALE_, en los que se censa con todo detalle la casuística de estas construcciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, siempre se puede optar, en esta clase de construcciones y ante la duda, por la solución que la propia _Gramática_ ofrece, esto es, evitarlas siempre que se pueda:
> 
> «En la pauta más común, la relativa lleva su propio antecedente, de forma que se evita esa confluencia de preposiciones: _No se deben dar tantas facilidades a alguien de quien uno no se puede fiar; Conocí finalmente a la persona de quien me diste tan buenas referencias_, etc. Aunque aparecen ocasionalmente en los textos, no se recomiendan construcciones como _No confío nada en con quienes te vas todas las noches de juerga_, frente a la variante con antecedente: _No confío nada en los amigos (los muchachos, las personas_, etc.) _con quienes te vas todas las noches de juerga»._
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



No estoy en mi domicilio habitual y no puedo releer los apartados a los que se refieren hasta la semana que viene.

Mi conclusión: no hay casos en los que no sea rechazable el uso de dos preposiciones iguales y seguidas. La solución que se ofrece es la misma que aparece en la NGLE y que ya cité en este hilo. Y concluyo que esos cuatro ejemplos son incorrectos o no recomendables.


----------



## tusi

Uy, me suena a lavada de manos: es feo y (aunque esté gramaticalmente justificado) es mejor evitarlo, salvo en los casos con "de", que suena mejor.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

A mí también. Es como si hubieran dicho: "No sé, arréglense entre ustedes".


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia, Blasita. Muchas gracias también a la RAE por responder.


> Por otra parte, en lo que respecta a la suma de dos preposiciones distintas, existen contextos en los que este fenómeno resulta más aceptable, como ocurre, por ejemplo, en las oraciones interrogativas indirectas (_Todo depende de en quién estás pensando_), y especialmente cuando la preposición que va en primer lugar es _de_. *Para aquellos casos dudosos o directamente inaceptables, le recomendamos la consulta de los párrafos 44.7r y ss. de la NGRALE, en los que se censa con todo detalle la casuística de estas construcciones*.


Le vendría muy bien a este hilo adjuntar la casuística que se menciona en ese artículo.

Supongo que la razón para considerar rechazables la duplicación de preposiciones y ciertas secuencias de dos de ellas debe de ser la que se da para algunos otros asuntos de "el uso mayoritario y especialmente el de escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispanohablante". A mi modo de ver, este argumento debería tener sus limitaciones y la justificación gramatical me parece una lo suficientemente poderosa; no me parece lógico rechazar un uso sólo porque se dé ocasionalmente, máxime si éste recoge una interesante sutileza del lenguaje que la lógica gramatical del español habilita plenamente y el uso mayoritario consagra en ciertos casos. Como dije en otro mensaje, veo más sensata la postura que la RAE mantiene en el DPD al respecto de la duplicación de la conjunción _que_: es impecable porque cada uno de ellos responde a una necesidad gramatical, pero se entiende que se intente evitar por a quienes  les suene mal mediante tal o tal alternativa.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> [...] Le vendría muy bien a este hilo adjuntar la casuística que se menciona en ese artículo. [...]


Ya he podido releer esos apartados a los que hace referencia la RAE en su respuesta. Lo cierto es que yo ya cité bastante de ellos en este hilo. Voy a intentar resumirlos (sin cambiar ni interpretar nada).

Los apartados 44.7r y 44.7s casi los cité íntegros. En el 44.7s se habla de ese caso especial o excepción de la concurrencia de preposiciones cuando la preposición externa a la relativa es _de _(citado en el comentario n.º 31).

Del 44.7t no mencioné nada porque no me pareció relevante. Se habla de que en el español medieval y clásico estaba mucho menos restringida la concurrencia de preposiciones en las relativas libres. Se ofrecen ejemplos de _de a, a de_ y _de con_.

Del 44.7u sí queda algo que no se comentó, aunque como ya dije, no hay nada que se considere "correcto". 


> Cuando las preposiciones coinciden, pero no lo hacen los respectivos predicados regentes, es menos habitual el solapamiento. Como tampoco resulta natural la concurrencia de preposiciones (_*Eso es parecido a a lo que yo me refiero_), la relativa preposicional se construye, en estos casos, con antecedente: _Eso es parecido al asunto al que yo me refiero; Me limito a hablar de aquello de lo que me acuerdo_. Aun así, las variantes con solapamiento o traslape de preposiciones (_Eso es parecido a lo que yo me refiero; Me limito a hablar de lo que me acuerdo_) no se rechazan en el registro formal de algunas áreas, entre otras la rioplatense, la chilena y la andina.



En el 44.7v se dice que "algo más frecuentes en los textos son las construcciones en las que omite la preposición _a_ que marca el objeto directo o indirecto de la oración subordinada, de forma que se deja solo la preposición que aporta el verbo principal". Un ejemplo que se da: _Solo la imagen de quien escogí desde un fondo ciego de fatalidad y de imposibilidad permanece cerca de mi corazón_ (Perucho, _Pamela_). Así que después se pone un asterisco a la misma oración con _de a quien escogí_. 





> Cuando el antecedente tácito del relativo es inespecífico, no hay propiamente confluencia de preposiciones, ya que puede omitirse la preposición _a_ de la oración subordinada.


 Ej. _Cuando el cuerpo le pedía pelea la armaba con quien tuviera delante_ (Cela, _Cristo_).

Del 44.7w al 44.7y se trata exclusivamente el tema de _donde_. Alternancia de _donde_ y _en donde_ (ambas correctas, más frecuente omitir _en_). Cuándo puede omitirse la preposición _a_ en el caso de _donde-adonde- a donde_ y en el de _donde+grupo nominal_. 

Y en el 44.7z se da cuenta del adverbio relativo _cuando,_ que a diferencia de _donde_ no presenta variantes con la preposición _en_.


----------



## blasita

Y ahora un comentario personal.

Creo que entiendo la postura de la RAE y la razón por la cual usa esas frases tan poco taxativas en este caso ("se tiende a ...", "se suele ...", etc.). Parece, pues, que se considera que existe un uso de algún tipo y por eso se redacta de esa manera. De hecho, en el apartado 44.7r, se dice lo siguiente: 





> Aunque aparecen ocasionalmente en los textos, no se recomiendan construcciones como _No confío nada en con quienes te vas todas las noches de juerga_, frente a la variante con antecedente: _No confío nada en los amigos (los muchachos, las personas,_ etc.) _con quienes te vas todas las noches de juerga._


(Me parece importante comentar que, unas líneas antes, oraciones similares se habían referido como "anómalas" y se habían antepuesto los consiguientes asteriscos).

Aquí llegamos a lo que parece ser la eterna cuestión de corrección contra mera recomendación, que además a veces se solapan y se hace imposible discernir entre una u otra. En otra ocasión, tuve un intercambio de opiniones con la Academia sobre corrección e incorrección o uso que da lugar a que algo sea "correcto". Para mí, como ya dije en otra conversación, que una construcción tenga un uso minoritario no la hace tener la calificación de correcta; hay usos incorrectos. En otros casos, la RAE sí que habla tranquilamente de incorrección aunque incluso ese uso no estándar sea más común (otra consulta mía). Esto ya lo había mencionado Juandiego.

En el caso que nos ocupa, se concluye que se considera rechazable la repetición contigua de una misma preposición y que por tanto lo mejor es evitarla en todos los casos. Al mismo tiempo, se destacan todos los ejemplos en la NGLE con un asterisco y se confirma su incorrección diciendo, por ejemplo, "Se rechazan, pues, construcciones ..." o "para sustituir la opción inviable ...",  para luego matizar hablando de las mismas construcciones y ejemplos y decir: "no se considera recomendable ...", etc. En fin, que mi manera de entender este asunto es diferente. Quizás es que soy demasiado simple. 

Por cierto, no recuerdo haberlo hecho nunca públicamente y me gustaría agradecer sinceramente a la RAE su respuesta. A mí me ha resultado útil. Ah, y por su paciencia infinita conmigo en esta y otras ocasiones.

Resumiendo, mi opinión no ha cambiado. Sigo pensando que ese uso de dos preposiciones en las relativas libres y semilibres como en _Conocí a de quien ..._ se puede tachar de incorrecto (lo siento, Juan ...). Sin embargo, no diría que la concurrencia de dos preposiciones idénticas en (muy) determinados casos, como esos dos expuestos por Juan en el comentario n.º 33, es incorrecta, sino algo a evitar porque no me parece elegante ni natural en el idioma.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias, Blasita.

Los artículos referidos ¿son del _Manual_ o del articulado completo de la NGLE?

Tal vez cuando utilizaba _anómalo_ lo hiciera en sentido estricto de irregular, extraño, nada común, pero no necesariamente incorrecto. Menos duda hay en la respuesta que nos dan: llega a calificar casos como _directamente inaceptables_.

Estoy de acuerdo en que ciertas secuencias de preposiciones suenan más normales que otras: _No hablo de con quien estás; Me refiero a con quien estás_. Cabe plantearse que, si algunas han sido aceptadas por su uso hasta hoy día, vetar las que no hayan alcanzado una determinada incidencia parece una medida que intenta impedir un proceso similar de aceptación de otras combinaciones, lo que es discriminatorio para la influencia de los actuales y futuros hablantes en el criterio de aceptabilidad.

El problema de fondo es que no se puede ofrecer una razón gramatical para condenar ninguna porque algunas son de hecho aceptadas, e incluso esta aceptación parece abierta a debate en ciertos casos (_dudosos_). Todo esto parece estar demasiado basado en argumentos tipo suena bien o mal, se oyen más o menos, nadie en sus cabales diría semejante cosa, etc. Este criterio me parece discutible.

Creo que al contrario que tú, Blasita, yo sí animaría a la gente a que utilizaran las secuencias preposicionales de este tipo que entiendan viables sin preocuparse de si están o no entre las ya aceptadas; después de todo, así se consagraron las que se consagraron y nadie les va a poder ofrecer nunca una razón gramatical para no hacerlo.

En cuanto al caso concreto de repetición de preposiciones, también veo contradictorio que se rechace de pleno y que, sin embargo, se acepte la repetición _que que_.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> Muchas gracias, Blasita.
> 
> Los artículos referidos ¿son del _Manual_ o del articulado completo de la NGLE?


Espero que Blasita me perdone por contestar. Las citas son de la versión completa de la NGLE. Es posible distinguirlo por los números de los artículos. La versión completa siempre es _nn.nna_ y los del manual son _nn.nn.nna_, en que _nn_ es un número y _a_ una letra.


----------



## Ludaico

Guillermogustavo said:


> *[Regla 2.-* Este hilo se escinde de La aparición de dos "que" seguidos.—juandiego (moderador)*]*
> 
> ¿Y qué ocurre con otros casos parecidos?
> 
> _No me doy cuenta de de dónde viene ese ruido._



A mí me gusta más: _No me doy cuenta de* por *dónde viene ese ruido. _O, mejor aún:_ No me doy cuenta de *desde* dónde viene ese ruido.
_Si queremos poner mas "des", cabe la posibilidad: _No me doy cuenta *de* *de*s*de* *de*ntro *de* dón*de* *de*monios viene ese ruido._


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Espero que Blasita me perdone por contestar. Las citas son de la versión completa de la NGLE.


Ummm ... No sé, no sé. Vaaale, te perdono. Sí, de la NGLE versión "gorda". Un abrazo, Peter.



juandiego said:


> Creo que al contrario que tú, Blasita, yo sí animaría a la gente a que utilizaran las secuencias preposicionales de este tipo que entiendan viables sin preocuparse de si están o no entre las ya aceptadas; después de todo, así se consagraron las que se consagraron y nadie les va a poder ofrecer nunca una razón gramatical para no hacerlo.
> 
> En cuanto al caso concreto de repetición de preposiciones, también veo contradictorio que se rechace de pleno y que, sin embargo, se acepte la repetición _que que_.


Disculpa, Juan, pero yo no he desanimado a nadie diciendo que no usen esas construcciones, ni espero que de otro modo. Simplemente he dado _mi opinión_. Tengo total respeto por la tuya y por la de los demás.

He estado preguntando por aquí y por allí, y a nadie —y digo a nadie— le suenan bien esos ejemplos en disputa o los considerarían "correctos". De todas formas y ya que sacas el tema, si no son aceptables y no me parecen naturales en mi uso del idioma, ¿por qué voy a usarlos o animar a alguien a hacerlo? No tiene sentido. Si fueran correctos o aceptables, tampoco iba a correr a usarlos y seguiría con mi uso personal. Luego estoy de acuerdo en que si para uno la repetición de preposiciones en tales construcciones es de lo más normal, que siga haciéndolo. Otra cosa para mí es la posible necesidad de escribir y hablar con corrección en un momento dado y no dar por incorrecta o correcta una construcción que no lo es a la hora de enseñar un idioma.

Como digo siempre, que cada uno use lo que estime oportuno; lo que quiera, vamos.

Y no es excusa pero, bueno, es que de todas formas estamos comparando casos distintos: en la secuencia _que que_ no hay preposición alguna (y sí que, en general, es muy común).


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola aguerridos *forenses*:

Rebotado desde otro he llegado a este hilo que ha trabucado mis ideas y parasitado el raciocinio. Ya no sé discernir con claridad si estoy cometiendo solecismo o no al duplicar las preposiciones [*a a*] y [*de de*].

Se han vertido aquí suficientes opiniones en pro y contra del uso de estas díscolas duplicaciones como para venir yo ahora a repetir más de lo mismo. Después de cavilar mucho sobre el tema he llegado a la conclusión de que no todas las proposiciones expuestas a favor de esta duplicación son correctas ni las expuestas en contra incorrectas. Sabemos que el uso de las preposiciones —estas invariables e independientes partículas relacionantes, tan escuetas, que nos permiten dar sentido claro y preciso a cuanto componemos— exige un cuidado muy estricto.

Creo que esta duplicación puede llegar a ser forzosa en muy contadas ocasiones y únicamente en aquellos casos en que la primera *a* apunta hacia una referencia implícita de la cosa conocida y omitida por elipsis, como en:

—_Entonces responda usted por su defendido, con brevedad: ¿A quién ha visto en el lugar de los hechos y a qué hora ha llegado la víctima?_
_—*A a* quién ha visto, responde que a nadie y *a a* qué hora ha llegado la víctima, dice que a las doce._

Que vendría a ser:
_[—*A* la pregunta: ¿*a* quién ha visto?, responde que a nadie y *a* la pregunta: ¿*a* qué hora ha llegado la víctima?, dice que a las doce_].

Se percibe aquí que la supresión de una *a* generaría gran confusión:
_—*A *quién ha visto, responde que a nadie y* a *qué hora ha llegado la víctima, dice que a las doce._

Que se podría interpretar, más o menos, así:
*—A quien ha visto* (la persona que ha visto, la persona que usted ha visto, el que ha visto, alguien que ha visto), *responde que a nadie y a qué hora ha llegado la víctima dice que a las doce*, (¿quién dice que la víctima ha llegado a las doce? ¿La persona vista por él, la propia persona vista por él es la que ha visto, el propio defendido es el que ha visto, o quizá la víctima es la que ha visto algo?]. ¡Je, je! ¡Muy caótico! Por lo que aplíquese forzosamente la duplicación de la /*a*/.

Algo semejante ocurre con la duplicación [*de de*]:
_—Entonces responda usted, nuevamente por su defendido, y cuente detalladamente, a este tribunal: ¿de qué estaban hablando los dos acusados? y ¿de quién hablaban?.
—*De de *qué estaban hablando, dice que lo ignora por estar muy lejos, pero *de de* quién hablaban, jura que de la víctima._

Que vendría a ser:
_[—*De* la pregunta: ¿*de *qué estaban hablando?, dice que lo ignora por estar muy lejos, pero *de *la pregunta: ¿*de* quién hablaban?, jura que de la víctima_].

También se percibe aquí que la supresión de una *de* generaría confusión:
_—*De *qué estaban hablando dice que lo ignora por estar muy lejos, pero *de *quién hablaban jura que de la víctima._

Aquí dejo que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.

Otras posibilidades de uso de [*de de*] y de [*a a*]:
_—Hábleme *de de *dónde se extrae este mineral._ Que puede interpretarse como: _Hábleme del lugar en que se extrae este mineral (Descríbame el lugar en que se extrae este mineral)_; y que suena muy diferente debido a la ambigüedad que se produce al usar una sola *de*: _Hábleme *de* dónde se extrae este mineral_,  que podría interpretarse como: _Hábleme desde el lugar en que se extrae este mineral _(o sea:_ váyase al lugar donde se extrae este mineral y hábleme desde allí_)_.
—*De de* dónde se extrae este mineral muy poco puedo decir, porque no he preparado el tema._

_—No puedo hablar *de a* dónde voy y mucho menos *de de* dónde vengo._

_—Hable *de a* dónde se dirige y *de de* qué está hablando._

_—Pero, ¿*a a *quién ha dado usted el ramo de rosas?
—No le quepa la menor duda que lo he dado *a a *quien usted me ha indicado._

Para terminar deseo agradecer muy especialmente a *@blasita* todos sus valiosos aportes y buenos y venturados desvelos, principalmente aquellos resultantes de sus consultas, y añadir que me abarloo a su babor y estribor cuando dice cabalmente:


blasita said:


> […] Luego estoy de acuerdo en que si para uno la repetición de preposiciones en tales construcciones es de lo más normal, que siga haciéndolo. Otra cosa para mí es la posible necesidad de escribir y hablar con corrección en un momento dado y no dar por incorrecta o correcta una construcción que no lo es a la hora de enseñar un idioma.
> 
> Como digo siempre, que cada uno use lo que estime oportuno; lo que quiera, vamos. […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ha sido todo un divertimento. Salud mucha y más paciencia para soportarla.

*Sugerencia final de parte de la mitad que me completa: *_Sugiero que se procure evitar esta duplicación de preposiciones por ser un caso inusitado en nuestro lenguaje; hay caminos más adecuados y precisos para transitar por él. Besos para todos._


----------



## blasita

Xiscomx said:


> Para terminar deseo agradecer muy especialmente a *@blasita* todos sus valiosos aportes y buenos y venturados desvelos, principalmente aquellos resultantes de sus consultas, y añadir que me abarloo a su babor y estribor cuando dice cabalmente:


Buenos días, Xiscomx y todos:

Muchas gracias por tu aporte y por tus amables palabras, Xisco.

Fascinante fue la conversación y muy grandes los participantes. Gracias a todos.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

